# Wick Master



## Arthster (23/12/14)

I might not be all there when it comes to building coils but I am definitely becoming a wick genius. this thing blows massive clouds for a 1.5 ohm build 


​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Dr Phil (23/12/14)

Some nice clouds buddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/12/14)

And very modest too

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> And very modest too



Normally I am but I am proud as tits (Sorry @johan) over that wick its my best one to date.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/12/14)

It's a winner @Arthster. I can tell by the plumes of clouds you chucking

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve (24/12/14)

Coils look pretty good to me bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (24/12/14)

steve said:


> Coils look pretty good to me bro



I still need to work on getting them more straight and closer together, but I need to invest in one of those brule torches and decent tweezers. the ones i have is for modeling work and don't do a good job at pinching hard metals. Any advise on the tweezer situation would also really be appreciated. I will go look next month and see if I can find one of the Dremel torches, that will work on the modeling to so its got more then one use.


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

Arthster said:


> I still need to work on getting them more straight and closer together, but I need to invest in one of those brule torches and decent tweezers. the ones i have is for modeling work and don't do a good job at pinching hard metals. Any advise on the tweezer situation would also really be appreciated. I will go look next month and see if I can find one of the Dremel torches, that will work on the modeling to so its got more then one use.



For tweezers you want ceramic tipped ones...but both SkyBlue and Vape Cartel have them on their sites, but they are out of stock (maybe they will restock in the new year).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (24/12/14)

Thank @free3dom, I will keep an eye out for those. that would be perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/12/14)

Arthster said:


> I might not be all there when it comes to building coils but I am definitely becoming a wick genius. this thing blows massive clouds for a 1.5 ohm build
> 
> View attachment 18170
> View attachment 18171​


That is super coiling and expertly wicked  

Great job man!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (24/12/14)

@Yiannaki, Thanks man, if you say so then I am extremely happy with this build.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (24/12/14)

Arthster said:


> @Yiannaki, Thanks man, if you say so then I am extremely happy with this build.


Keep them coming bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Arthster said:


> I might not be all there when it comes to building coils but I am definitely becoming a wick genius. this thing blows massive clouds for a 1.5 ohm build
> 
> View attachment 18170
> View attachment 18171​



Lovely clouds @Arthster 
What device is that? And what juice were you vaping ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/12/14)

Arthster said:


> I still need to work on getting them more straight and closer together, but I need to invest in one of those brule torches and decent tweezers. the ones i have is for modeling work and don't do a good job at pinching hard metals. Any advise on the tweezer situation would also really be appreciated. I will go look next month and see if I can find one of the Dremel torches, that will work on the modeling to so its got more then one use.



For the torch you could try second hand shops. Saw one at my local Cash Converters going for R250 a couple of months ago.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/12/14)

Just use a pliers to get your coils close to each other. Simple. Then also you don't need a torch. You can heat it and tweeze on your mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (24/12/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely clouds @Arthster
> What device is that? And what juice were you vaping ?



It is the Tugboat clone on the Itast SVD and I was running Vape King Peach.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

